# Pressure Washing Stone alongside Hardie Board



## Jeff Green (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got some stonework to pressure wash but adjoining and abutting it is Hardie Board that will be destroyed if I overlap on to it. What would you recommend I lay over the board to protect it that's lightweight and can be easily moved around? Some of the work is a little high so I need to be flexible.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

seriously?

Hardie board will not be destroyed by pressure washing. Its made out of cement my friend.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You shouldn't be washing stone with high pressure. Nozzle down and use appropriate cleaners and you will be fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Yup Hardi board is concrete, should be a non issue.

If I can strip a deck with a garden hose, you should be able to clean stone with one, it's all in the chems man...


----------



## Sirocco Jerry (Sep 10, 2011)

In case interested..
there are now available (because of Wash Water Reclaim law),
several cool tools that give you "Instant Capture"..
Tools that can.. limit or completely eliminate Overspray, when pressurewashing.
..and they can be used at reduced pressures..
You've seen the "Surface Cleaners".. 
the lawnmower like device with the rotating spray-bar underneath ?.. 
The Vacuuming version, can amaze you with its ability to instantly capture the water spray,
and since it sucks-up everything, you don't have to rinse..
that's an INcrease in workspeed.
There's a 12" Vacuuming Surface cleaner which can work off a cheap shop-vac,
and a 21" version that can be run at up to 100 feet with a bigger electric vacuum.
Tools available for pressure washing have REAlly changed the cleaning business in
the past 10 years, so keep in touch with the leading edge technology,
and profit from the knowlege.

call or e-mail me with any question. or for a free Wash Water Control Handbook.


----------

